# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Khách sạn Lakesdie - Một địa điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho du khách về Nam Định

## khongcon1ai77

Du lịch thành Nam đã trở thành một nét văn hóa thường niên của người Việt với những lễ hội, những địa chỉ đã đi vào lòng người như: - Lễ Hội Khai Ấn đền Trần
- Lễ Hội chợ Viềng
- Lễ Hội Độc Bộ
- Nhà thờ Khoái Đồng...

Mỗi lần đến với Nam Định du khách sẽ được tận hưởng không khí trong lành và một không gian yên tĩnh thoáng mát. Và một điểm nhấn nữa là quý khách đừng quên ghé thăm khách sạn Lakeside - khách sạn Nam Định 3 sao hàng đầu thành Nam.
Với hệ thống phòng nghỉ , hội trường, tiệc buffet cũng như dịch vụ massage hoàn hảo thì Lakeside đã nhanh chóng trở thành tâm điểm cho hệ thống nhà nghỉ - khách sạn ở Nam Định. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu của quý khách hàng, Lakeside 1 ra đời ko đủ cho khách thập phương chúng tôi đã ra mắt Lakeside 2 nhằm phục vụ tốt nhất nhu cầu đó. 
Lakeside1 với vị trí rất đẹp và thoáng mát: nằm trên đường Hùng Vương nhìn ra phía hồ vị xuyên và ngắm được nhà thờ Khoái Đồng cũng như tượng Trần Hưng Đạo, nhà hát 3-2.... với hệ thống phòng nghỉ cùng tiện nghi hiện đại nhất
Lakeside2 lại là một điểm nhấn nữa với vị trí độc đáo nằm đối diện BigC Nam Định, nằm ngay trên trục đường mới, khu đô thị LỘC VƯỢNG... Quý khách ngay bước khi vào thành phố đã được ngắm nhìn khách sạn cao nhất Nam Định với 15 tầng cùng hệ thống phòng nghỉ, trang thiết bị, dịch vụ, và đặc biệt còn có tiệc buffet - rất hấp dẫn



Quý khách khi đến với Nam Định đừng quên ghé thăm khách sạn Lakeside - khach san nam dinh đẹp và hiện đại nhất tại thành Nam.
Chi tiết xin liên hệ
LAKESIDE HOTEL 
Add 1: 168 Hùng Vương - P Vị Xuyên - TP Nam Định
Tel & Fax : 0350.6.26.26.26
Add 2: Đường Đông A ( Đối diện BigC Nam Định) - P Lộc Vương - TP Nam Định
Tel & Fax :0350.6.58.58.58

----------

